# Shock Collar?



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I need some advice on a very good collar for my Lab. He is 6 years old and not neutered. He has been running off frequently from the wife and kids. If I'm home and take him out he will stay with me. He just will not listen to the wife or kids and I need him to as I am on the road from time to time. The other day my son was going out the friont door to get the mail and the dog busted out in front of him and blasted up the sidewalk. They went after him but he never looked back and took off running.

I need a collar that will stop him in his tracks at a distance for these occasions. I've heard some negatives about the electric fence deal and believe that once he got past it he would just go so I am interested more in the collar. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

collars are great, an extension of the check cord...

you must be careful with them though as to much pressure can produce unwanted results.

stick with tri-tronics, i use a g3 upland, the g3 basic is pretty nice as well.

are you simply going to use it as a training collar or for hunting as well?

also keep in mind that you can not leave the collar on 27/7

if you want, i can show you how to use them as well

http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tronics-g3-sport-basic.html
http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tronics-g3-sport-upland.html


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

First off, E-collars are not a soultion to lack of obedience training. The dog needs to have proper obedience in order for it to understand the corrections that are given via an e-collar. It sounds as though the dog feels like it's an equal or even higher up the food chain over the kids and wife. I had some issues with my lab not listening to my wife when she was a pup. It became more of an issue teaching my wife to be more assertive in her dominance and change a few ways in which she dealt with the dog. I recomend so OB classes and even get your family involved. Check your local Petsmarts or even through some shelters will offer very reasonable OB classes. I also have the invisible fence around my property and love it. My lab doesn't even need a collar, she knows the boundaries and I have 100% faith in her. Again, whether or not it works requires more work/time from you on a daily basis to train the dog and teach it the boundaries. Most companies that install it will even help train the dog to the fence. 15 minutes a day twice a day is all it takes. As far as collars go, If you're not a hunter and the collar will be used for training purposes, you can't go wrong with a SPort Dog SD 400 for the money. I have their Pro 2400 and after 2 hard seasons and countless hours of swimming it performs flawlessly. Best of luck to you.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been very happy with my Tritronics Sport 65BPR G2. Since the G3's are out now you might be able to find a G2 at a discount, but not from me!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Dakotaman, The dog has had obedience training with all of us involved. He displayed tendencies then that he was not going to cooperate with women or children. This pattern has gotten progressively worse over the last couple years and it's now a real issue. I was at Gander today and the gentleman there claimed to be a dog trainer and highly recommended the TriTronics collars. He explained to me that some male dogs will ignore commands from females and children and I evidently have one of these stubborn Alpha dogs.
He is a great dog and will do anything for me upon command but ignores commands from the rest of the world. I'll be investing in the collar tomorrow.
I do appreciate the input and thanks for the input on the G3 LittleK and STeelM, that's the one I will buy. The fence is out as I want to hunt with him also and the collar will work there as well. LK I may take you up on the training, I need to talk to you about teaching this 6 year old to hunt Grouse, if it's possible at this age.

Great website, I can always count on valuable input from you guys!!Thanks!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

shroom, just get a hold of me sometime, i'd be glad to work with ya


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll Be doing that....maybe see ya on Hoover soon in the Misfit Schooner


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

swollengoat knows how to get a hold of me... i have plenty of back yard to do some training as well


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I use an inotech coller on my lab, as for what the others state about obediance training is aboslutly true. Do not forget to do some brush up training with the dog. I usally do 10 minutes a session,2 times a day if possible. the coller works if usred as directed, you never what the discomfort of the coller to be assoiciated with you, and rember when it comes to dogs HANDS are for love, and for nothing else, if you get fustraited quit for the day. As for good success, I have used the coller in the feild with this dog and she is a complete angel, never pushed one button while hunting, even in some harry [email protected]


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i had an innotek collar... it was not bad, just kept breaking... got a tritronics and away i went.

shroom, you problem should be easily corrected... he's already been trained, knows whats right and whats wrong. its more a matter of letting him know who's still boss even when he thinks he's out of range.


----------

